# Has anyone any experience with so called "shag bands"?



## ajapale (7 Nov 2010)

[broken link removed]

Has anyone any experience with so called "shag bands"?


----------



## Towger (7 Nov 2010)

Nothin like that in my day 

To be honest sounds like hype to help sell more of Sir Anthony's newspapers.


----------



## ajapale (7 Nov 2010)

My children arrived home with scores of them yesterday (mostly yellow) when I asked them they said they were "shag bands". I googled the term and got the Indo Article above.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (7 Nov 2010)

Banned in a lot of schools.

Some colours means ...wearer is up for a hug, kiss etc.


----------



## dmos87 (7 Nov 2010)

I was in the 2Euro shop on Oliver Plunkett street before halloween getting some lanterns,etc. and queued up to pay. These young girls (couldn't have been more than 15) were behind me. The racks alongside us had those bands and one of the girls was saying she needed to get some before some disco coming up. The other was asking her what colours she was going to wear. I won't lie, I got a huge shock.

Called home later in the week and asked my younger sisters about them - they said its like a new trend to wear them to disco's to basically tell others what they are "up for" - some are kiss, hug, grope, etc. Honestly, I'm only 23 and I was so disgusted. They said its more of a "common thing" though... 

I remember about 2 years ago one of my sisters (who's now 19) was telling me some of the girls had their knickers tied around they're wrists at the disco - indicating to all the boys they weren't wearing any!!!

It does make you worry.


----------



## Santry (7 Nov 2010)

My 6 year old arrived home a few weeks ago with 2 on his wrist. I asked him what they were and was told they were "shag bands" but that it was ok because he didn't have the blue one on because that meant he "had to suck someone's dick" I was absolutely speechless. Was mentioned to the teacher the next morning who said she would take it up with the principal and the principal announced over the intercom in school that they were banned and would be confisicated if anyone was seen wearing or in possession of them. 

Questioned my son a bit more and he told me that another one meant that he had to have sex with someone. I asked him did he know what sex was and he told me that it meant giving someone lots of love.

I'm sorry, but my six year does not need to know the facts of life yet, Santa Claus and the tooth fairy are still in my house !!!!


----------



## OwnHome (7 Nov 2010)

We where in the shop and my six year old said he wants "shag bands" I was like what? But he said a lot of guys in his class where them, he didn't say anything else, bough a packet of them. Next day he came home from school and said his teacher had taken them away from all the boys that had them and said he isn't allowed them in school anymore. He mentioned as well that the black one is really bad its the "F-word". He though nothing else and haven't mentioned them after that.


----------



## maureen (7 Nov 2010)

All local kids wearing 'sili bands', in shapes of animals etc. Are these the same things ? I haven't heard any of these stories with them.


----------



## Santry (8 Nov 2010)

The "sili bands" are something different, well they are in our town anyways, but are still banned in the school.


----------



## foxylady (8 Nov 2010)

Santry said:


> My 6 year old arrived home a few weeks ago with 2 on his wrist. I asked him what they were and was told they were "shag bands" but that it was ok because he didn't have the blue one on because that meant he "had to suck someone's dick" I was absolutely speechless. Was mentioned to the teacher the next morning who said she would take it up with the principal and the principal announced over the intercom in school that they were banned and would be confisicated if anyone was seen wearing or in possession of them.
> 
> Questioned my son a bit more and he told me that another one meant that he had to have sex with someone. I asked him did he know what sex was and he told me that it meant giving someone lots of love.
> 
> I'm sorry, but my six year does not need to know the facts of life yet, Santa Claus and the tooth fairy are still in my house !!!!


 

Oh My God - that is outrageous you must have nearly had a stroke - I almost did just reading this


----------



## truthseeker (8 Nov 2010)

Thats pretty shocking. But with the amount of stuff the kids are exposed to these days its no wonder they are becoming sexualised too early.

I personally was quite shocked with the x-factor auditions when the 16 year old girl, Cher lloyd, auditioned in high heels, torn jeans, lots of make up etc... and was thrusting her groin and dancing in a sexually suggestive manner on the stage - maybe Im old fashioned but I personally thought it was disgusting that her parents would allow her to look and act like that at 16.

Then theres all the kids loving the likes of Lady Gaga and her videos are not for young kids either.

I went to the local Spar last week and there was a young girl in a group outside of it wearing a skirt that left *nothing *to the imagination, she was only 14/15. My OH and I were genuinely taken aback - she was a like a child porn advertisement.

Now theres shag bands - poor kids - its not easy navigating childhood these days.

Perhaps Im just getting old, in my own day I would hide the 'real' outfit for the discos - but that was more late teens!


----------



## Boyd (8 Nov 2010)

Never heard of them but they just sound an extension of traffic light discos that I attended 15 years ago and i'm sure parents werent too happy about those at the time either.


----------



## Mel84 (8 Nov 2010)

im 26 and "shag bands" had started appearing around the time i was 15 or 16. the knickers round the wrist thing was around when i was about 19. i used to work in a chipper and all the 13 - 15 year olds used to do it. not to make parents even more worried but if they are at these things then they are more than likely having sex. they used to come into us drunk and start bragging about anyone they pulled that night. i can guarentee when i do have kids they wont be going to any discos for wuite some time!


----------



## Staples (8 Nov 2010)

foxylady said:


> you must have nearly had a stroke


 
What colour is the band for that?


----------

